# Kiev: "Servono altri 9 MLD da UE". Mosca: "Prove di false flag"



## Andris (23 Ottobre 2022)

Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:


*Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*

*"Senza i 9 miliardi promessi dall'Unione europea i nostri cittadini resteranno senza pensioni e stipendi

I risparmi sono tutti esauriti, il nostro sistema finanziario ne ha bisogno"


Il ministro della Difesa russo ha contattato i suoi omologhi di Stati Uniti, Regno Unito e Francia.*

*Ha fatto presente di avere indizi sulla costruzione da parte ucraina di una bomba con all'interno materiale radioattivo, così per accusare Mosca e aumentare l'intervento occidentale a supporto di Kiev


Il Pentagono conferma ufficialmente che ci sia una linea di comunicazione aperta tra Washington e Mosca*


----------



## Castolo79 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Certo...


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Ottobre 2022)

bè alla fine soprattutto a questo serve questa finta guerra. a depauperare l'europa.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2022)

Come no. Diamogliene 90.


----------



## UDG (23 Ottobre 2022)

9 miliardi di calci in.... Scusate


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...


9 miliardi, armi di ultima generazione, soldati e poi? 
Sono d’accordo con chi dice che le operazioni russe siano una guerra bella e buona, ma andiamoci cauti con tutti questi supporti. Con tutto il rispetto per l’Ucraina, ma non ho intenzione che ci vada di mezzo l’Italia per colpe non sue…


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> bè alla fine soprattutto a questo serve questa finta guerra. a depauperare l'europa.


dopo il corona è finta anche la guerra?


----------



## Swaitak (23 Ottobre 2022)

Diamogli haaland e 8 cugini


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dopo il corona è finta anche la guerra?


bè, per certi versi si. mi pare abbastanza evidente.
ci arriverete con calma, o forse no.


----------



## Andris (23 Ottobre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> 9 miliardi, armi di ultima generazione, soldati e poi?
> Sono d’accordo con chi dice che le operazioni russe siano una guerra bella e buona, ma andiamoci cauti con tutti questi supporti. Con tutto il rispetto per l’Ucraina, ma non ho intenzione che ci vada di mezzo l’Italia per colpe non sue…


l'Italia ci è già in mezzo ed è uno dei primi obiettivi per via della presenza di certi arsenali e basi USA...

se fossero effettivamente per quello si potrebbero pure dare, il problema è che non ci sono garanzie come per le armi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> bè, per certi versi si. mi pare abbastanza evidente.
> ci arriverete con calma, o forse no.


si stanno sparando coi fucili a salve vero?
hai le prove, lo hai letto su quel sito la che dice solo verità.

va be...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2022)

9 miliardi di manganellate sui denti.
Solamente pretese, pretese e poi altre pretese.

Pretese da un paese insignificante che non sta neanche nella UE/NATO.


----------



## babsodiolinter (23 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...


9 questo mese,9 il prossimo e via dicendo..


----------



## Riccardo88 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Il 0.005% del prodotto interno lordo UE.
Più o meno i fondi UE destinati all'Ungheria nel 2022.

Scandaloso bastasse solo questo (e i 15 miliardi di armi USA già arrivati in ucraina) per sconfiggere il propagandato "secondo esercito più forte al mondo".


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...



Praticamente ha detto che sono falliti. Ma non doveva fallire la Russia?


----------



## Andris (23 Ottobre 2022)

ogni 10 interviste che fanno sulla ricezione di soldi e armi, magari 1 per ringraziare che attualmente ci sono milioni di loro cittadini che vivono all'estero a spese dei paesi occidentali da mesi
non è assolutamente qualcosa di dovuto, tanto è vero che in altre guerre non è mai successo
non penso sia chiedere troppo il 10% dell'attenzione mediatica ai loro cittadini scappati...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Praticamente ha detto che sono falliti. Ma non doveva fallire la Russia?



Questo è niente.
aspetta quando chiederanno (anzi, PRETENDERANNO) millemila miliardi per la ricostruzione.

Ovviamente noi saremo così generosi da continuare a finanziare questi pezzenti. A fondo perduto eh, anche perchè questi non hanno soldi neanche per piangere.


----------



## Riccardo88 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 9 miliardi di manganellate sui denti.
> Solamente pretese, pretese e poi altre pretese.
> 
> Pretese da un paese insignificante che non sta neanche nella UE/NATO.


Quelli che stanno prendendo bastonate sui denti sono gli idoli ruski.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno prendendo bastonate sui denti sono gli idoli ruski.



Per me i denti se li possono anche cavare tra di loro, questa questione non ci sarebbe dovuta interessare a febbraio 2022 e tanto meno ora. Invece no, sperperiamo, tanto siamo ricchissimi, possiamo permetterci di mantenere una nazione fallita come l'ugraina.
9 miliardi oggi, 10 lo scorso mese per gli armamenti, 15 2 mesi fa, 20 3 mesi fa, dai che ancora abbiamo disponibilità di soldi, armi, aiuti. Tutto, pensiamo a tutto noi.


----------



## babsodiolinter (23 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno prendendo bastonate sui denti sono gli idoli ruski.


Senza nomignoli e kappe da social,mi spieghi perché secondo tè la Russia sta prendendo bastonate?
Non perché non ne sarei contento, anzi,ma io ho esattamente la sensazione contraria..
Io vedo una Europa nel baratro,una ucraina in fallimento con regioni occupate ..


----------



## Ambrole (24 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> bè alla fine soprattutto a questo serve questa finta guerra. a depauperare l'europa.


Esattamente


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> 9 miliardi, armi di ultima generazione, soldati e poi?
> Sono d’accordo con chi dice che le operazioni russe siano una guerra bella e buona, ma andiamoci cauti con tutti questi supporti. Con tutto il rispetto per l’Ucraina, ma non ho intenzione che ci vada di mezzo l’Italia per colpe non sue…


Cioè dobbiamo pure pagare gli stipendi a sti così?  
ma diamogli ancore mille mila miliardi dai, tutto per lucraina. Ora si sta esagerando, basta…


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me i denti se li possono anche cavare tra di loro, questa questione non ci sarebbe dovuta interessare a febbraio 2022 e tanto meno ora. Invece no, sperperiamo, tanto siamo ricchissimi, possiamo permetterci di mantenere una nazione fallita come l'ugraina.
> 9 miliardi oggi, 10 lo scorso mese per gli armamenti, 15 2 mesi fa, 20 3 mesi fa, dai che ancora abbiamo disponibilità di soldi, armi, aiuti. Tutto, pensiamo a tutto noi.


Li vogliono i soldi ? Si ovvio
Hanno come ridarli indietro? Ovviamente no e non li ritorneranno mai e se li fregheranno da criminali opportunisti quali sono. Allora dato che vogliono i soldi, noi ci prendiamo tutto quello che hanno se ne rimarrà qualcosa, ci prenderemo tutto e loro zitti. Così va bene?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

E gli USA godono.

Cagnolini sempre più deboli e ubbidienti adesso che è stato trovato il sergente di ferro ugraino.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Levate la bamba a quel pagliaccio in tutù


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...



Mi sa alla fine serviranno altri due zeri eh...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li vogliono i soldi ? Si ovvio
> Hanno come ridarli indietro? Ovviamente no e non li ritorneranno mai e se li fregheranno da criminali opportunisti quali sono. Allora dato che vogliono i soldi, noi ci prendiamo tutto quello che hanno *se ne rimarrà qualcosa*, ci prenderemo tutto e loro zitti. Così va bene?



Il problema è proprio questo  
Ora che i russi stanno attaccando anche le centrali elettriche e i depositi di combustibili, l'ugraina non ha più niente di interessante.

Neanche le terre rare, dato che i giacimenti sono nella parte occupata dai russi.
Poi figurati se ripagheranno qualcosa.
Hanno difficoltà persino a dire un semplice "grazie" a chi li sta tenendo in piedi da febbraio


----------



## Milanoide (24 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li vogliono i soldi ? Si ovvio
> Hanno come ridarli indietro? Ovviamente no e non li ritorneranno mai e se li fregheranno da criminali opportunisti quali sono. Allora dato che vogliono i soldi, noi ci prendiamo tutto quello che hanno se ne rimarrà qualcosa, ci prenderemo tutto e loro zitti. Così va bene?


Ti piacciono le ucraine, eh?


----------



## Milanoide (24 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> bè alla fine soprattutto a questo serve questa finta guerra. a depauperare l'europa.


I costi della guerra sono solo un aspetto.
Oggi Fubini sul C.d.S tira una riga e scrive che:
1) Fra maggiori costi del gas dagli USA,
2) paradossi di mancanza di impianti per riceverlo, (grazie ad amministratori locali illuminatissimi)
3) ma soprattutto le politiche USA di decoupling dalla China che risultano in pesanti incentivi alle aziende a produrre in USA microprocessori d'avanguardia, non vendere niente ai cinesi, cercare di farsi tutto in casa anche i pannelli solari, una azienda europea che andasse a lavorare oltre oceano riceverebbe 4 volte i sussidi che prenderebbe in Europa.
Europa che non può sostanzialmente promuovere una causa al WTO per distorsione del mercato da parte degli americani, perché dipendente dalla protezione militare USA in un periodo molto rischioso.
Chiavi di uscita:
1)Produrre in europa quelle fonti di energia "sporca" che compriamo all'estero.
2)Dotarsi di una forza militare realmente autonoma, finanziandola.
3)Uscire dal dogma che vieta aiuti di Stato quando i competitor mondiali vi ricorrono.
+Europa (sveglia)


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...



L’Ucraina avanza pretese perché sa che l’Europa fa esattamente quello che decidono gli USA e gli USA hanno tutto l’interesse a far continuare la guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio questo
> Ora che i russi stanno attaccando anche le centrali elettriche e i depositi di combustibili, l'ugraina non ha più niente di interessante.
> 
> Neanche le terre rare, dato che i giacimenti sono nella parte occupata dai russi.
> ...


Appunto. Quindi addio e ciao ciao. Soldi buttati nel water.
Bisogna lasciarli al loro destino ormai…non si può fare più nulla


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ti piacciono le ucraine, eh?


L’unica cosa buona che hanno


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto. Quindi addio e ciao ciao. Soldi buttati nel water.
> *Bisogna lasciarli al loro destino ormai…non si può fare più nulla*



Sappiamo bene che l’Italia non ha la facoltà di decidere cosa fare. Finché Zelensky sarà “protetto” dagli USA anche l’Europa sarà costretta a partecipare.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Scholz: Il 20-30% dei tedeschi non condivide né sanzioni né invio di armi. Dobbiamo tenerne conto.​


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene che non decide l’Italia non ha la facoltà di decidere cosa fare. Finché Zelensky sarà “protetto” dagli USA anche l’Europa sarà costretta a partecipare.


Purtroppo so che è così..
A questo punto Russia e Ucraina si sterminassero entrambi e addio


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo so che è così..
> A questo punto Russia e Ucraina *si sterminassero entrambi e addio*



Da tale evento noi non rimarremmo immuni. Senza le solite ingerenze dei salvatori del Mondo questa guerra in realtà - per me - non sarebbe nemmeno iniziata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scholz: Il 20-30% dei tedeschi non condivide né sanzioni né invio di armi. Dobbiamo tenerne conto.​



Sisi, sicuramente solo il 20-30%, ci crediamo tutti  
Questi mica sono come la Polonia che ha il dente avvelenato con i russi


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi, sicuramente solo il 20-30%, ci crediamo tutti
> Questi mica sono come la Polonia che ha il dente avvelenato con i russi



Anche in Italia è solo il 20-30%


----------



## vota DC (24 Ottobre 2022)

Fin dall'inizio hanno avuto fondi esteri, non possono averli esauriti dato che le armi non le compravano e non hanno speso per ricostruire.
La realtà è che l'Ucraina è in bancarotta già da prima. Per combattere i ribelli hanno fatto operazioni strambe tipo dare un governatorato all'ez presidente georgiano. Chi decide sulla controffensiva su Kherson è il governatore di Mykolaiv che è nientemeno che Kim lì dal 2020.
Se metti nordcoreani al potere vuol dire che non stai molto bene con i soldi.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scholz: Il 20-30% dei tedeschi non condivide né sanzioni né invio di armi. Dobbiamo tenerne conto.​


il 20-30 saranno gli invasati che condividono


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il 20-30 saranno gli invasati che condividono



Io credo anche molti meno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche in Italia è solo il 20-30%



Certamente, sicuramente a detta dello stesso sondaggista che esultava qualche secondo prima degli exit poll italiani


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certamente, sicuramente a detta dello stesso sondaggista che esultava qualche secondo prima degli exit poll italiani



Speriamo che la tua amica Giorgia non sia prona agli USA come altri…


----------



## livestrong (24 Ottobre 2022)

Sì dai, distruggiamo la nostra economia. Poi vedremo dove andremo a vivere tutti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la tua amica Giorgia non sia prona agli USA come altri…



È più atlantista di tutti, vedi un pò te  
Alla fine sappiamo bene che l'ugraina non potrà mai vincere, idem per la russia che si dovrà "accontentare" dei territori occupati e delle terre rare. Continuare questo conflitto servirà solamente ad aumentare il numero di morti


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È più atlantista di tutti, vedi un pò te
> Alla fine sappiamo bene che l'ugraina non potrà mai vincere, idem per la russia che si dovrà "accontentare" dei territori occupati e delle terre rare. Continuare questo conflitto servirà solamente ad aumentare il numero di morti



Essere atlantista non significa doversi necessariamente comportare da colonia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Essere atlantista non significa doversi necessariamente comportare da colonia.



invece purtroppo si, e non vale solo per l'Italia


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> invece purtroppo si, e non vale solo per l'Italia



L’Italia da sola non va da nessuna parte ma forse se l’UE diventasse qualcosa di serio -invece di curarsi di c… - con gli USA si potrebbe interloquire in modo più equo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2022)

Vedremo se gli USA si stuferanno della guerra dopo le midterm.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedremo se gli USA si stuferanno della guerra dopo le midterm.



Non credo. Per gli USA le guerre sono una delle primarie fonti di guadagno.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da tale evento noi non rimarremmo immuni. Senza le solite ingerenze dei salvatori del Mondo questa guerra in realtà - per me - non sarebbe nemmeno iniziata.


Sono d’accordo…ahimè sono un cancro…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque Mosca ha acquistato una flotta "fantasma" di 250 petroliere per aggirare le sanzioni UE.
Non a caso le esportazioni russe sono persino aumentate rispetto a febbraio 2022 . Non solo dai paesi asiatici, ma anche da paesi "sconosciuti".......
Inoltre per aggirare il blocco (che impedisce alle petroliere di rifornirsi in russia), fanno il "rabbocco" ad un'altra petroliera direttamente in mare aperto.

Ottime le sanzioni, li stanno veramente distruggendo e facendo in modo che non guadagnino più dalle loro materie prime


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque Mosca ha acquistato una flotta "fantasma" di 250 petroliere per aggirare le sanzioni UE.
> Non a caso le esportazioni russe sono persino aumentate rispetto a febbraio 2022 . Non solo dai paesi asiatici, ma anche da paesi "sconosciuti".......
> Inoltre per aggirare il blocco (che impedisce alle petroliere di rifornirsi in russia), fanno il "rabbocco" ad un'altra petroliera direttamente in mare aperto.
> 
> Ottime le sanzioni, li stanno veramente distruggendo e facendo in modo che non guadagnino più dalle loro materie prime


Le sanzioni non contano più nulla. Putin ormai ha aderito al BRICS.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io credo anche molti meno.


Aaahhh non ci sono più i tedeschi di una volta...


----------



## Milanoide (24 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì dai, distruggiamo la nostra economia. Poi vedremo dove andremo a vivere tutti


Tutti in Siberia con un bel Gay Pride a farci strada


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...


La Russia.....

Il Bue che dice all'asino che c'ha le corna.

La Russia è bene che stia muta ed eviti di portare avanti tesi dopo la tonnellata di fandonie di cui ha provato a rimpinzarci.

Si arrenda, si ritiri, mandi i suoi vertici al giudizio della corte dell'Aja e poi torneremo ad ascoltarla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il 20-30 saranno gli invasati che condividono


A non condividere sono solo gli invasati ormai succubi della propaganda anti-democratica Russa fatta sistematicamente sui social e al quale una marea di "invasati" per dirla con i tuoi termini, ha abboccato.

Qualcuno ha abboccato, qualcuno è addirittura stipendiato.


----------



## livestrong (24 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Tutti in Siberia con un bel Gay Pride a farci strada


Io sto in fondo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2022)

Io non sarei affatto stupito se tra circa 1 anno la guerra cesserà con tanto di foto della zecca Zilinksy e di Putin che si stringono la mano.
Se dovesse accadere questa cosa, sarebbe facile capire chi si sia spartito i miliardi inviati da noi fessi per questa guerra. 

Nonostante tutto, continuo a noi capire come mai la Russia non abbia già occupato l'Ucraina. Qua continuo a leggere che l'esercito Russo fa schifo, ma quantomeno è un esercito. L'Ucraina manco ha un esercito degno di questo nome, manda a combattere pastori e muratori e a quanto pare (a leggere certe cose) sta pure facendo il chiullo alla Russia. 
C'è qualcosa che non quadra no? 

È come dire che un pugile scarso (facendo finta di credere che la Russia abbia un esercito di m) le prende dalla prima persona che passa e che non ha mai fatto una rissa in vita. 
Situazione bizzarra, non credete?


----------



## vota DC (24 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si arrenda, si ritiri, mandi i suoi vertici al giudizio della corte dell'Aja e poi torneremo ad ascoltarla.



Il Pentagono ha già ripristinato la linea diretta con Mosca. Le elezioni sono vicine, BIden si è rassegnato che alla fine neanche durante l'ultima guerra mondiale le hanno sospese. E' sempre stata tutta fuffa per evitare di parlare di inflazione e dei disastri in politica interna.
Figuriamoci senza elezioni imminenti quanto si vogliono ancora impegnare gli Usa con un "alleato" che non entra nell'alleanza e perde regolarmente armi e fondi forniti: Mattei per molto meno lo hanno fatto schiantare.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A non condividere sono solo gli invasati ormai succubi della propaganda anti-democratica Russa fatta sistematicamente sui social e al quale una marea di "invasati" per dirla con i tuoi termini, ha abboccato.
> 
> Qualcuno ha abboccato, qualcuno è addirittura stipendiato.


se il conto in banca è un social, può darsi


----------



## Sam (24 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno prendendo bastonate sui denti sono gli idoli ruski.


Come no!
Ce le ricordiamo le famose bastonate che prendevano i russi.
Gli ucraini avanzano inesorabili! Stanno riconquistando tutto! Lo hanno detto le più autorevoli fonti americane (che si informano alla Casa Bianca)!
Sono l'imbarazzo del mondo!

Gli ucraini eroi hanno riconquistato i primi 57 metri, dalla porta di casa di Zelensky al cancello in giardino che lo separa dalla strada.

Tra qualche decennio, se non muoiono prima a causa della fine del supporto NATO, riusciranno ad arrivare all'altezza del semaforo in fondo alla strada.


----------



## Devil man (24 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni non contano più nulla. Putin ormai ha aderito al BRICS.


da non confondere con la Nato, la Brics non ha niente a che vedere con la Nato è solo una alleanza economica


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> da non confondere con la Nato, la Brics non ha niente a che vedere con la Nato è solo una alleanza economica


Sì appunto, alleanza però che gli permetterà di aggirare le sanzioni. In futuro, però, non è esclusa un'alleanza anche militare, se gli USA rimangono così duri contro Mosca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Apro un nuovo thread con le ultime:
> 
> 
> *Oggi il primo ministro ucraino alla Frankfurter Allgemeine:*
> ...



Mentre il fallito genocida moscovita raglia le sue sciocchezze, un paio di informazioni che casualmente la stampa non sta riprendendo 

- Gas sotto i 100 dollari al MWh ad Amsterdam, 6 mesi dopo l'ultima volta. Bastonare, bastonare, bastonare. 
- Per la prima volta (dati SNAM) dal 1974, l'italia non ha importato un singolo metro cubo di gas dalla Russia settimana scorsa.
E non è prevista a breve l'importazione di altro gas russo, che comunque ad oggi vale poco meno del 10% delle nostre importazioni e a fronte degli stoccaggi pieni e del clima mite difficilmente si renderà necessario tornare ad approvigionarci da loro nel prossimo futuro (vista anche la costruzione dei rigassificatori mancanti nel frattempo, che avrà un deciso slancio con il nuovo governo a trazione atlantista) 

Mai scommettere contro l'occidente cari.
Siamo meglio di quello che cercano di farvi credere


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2022)

*ministro della Difesa della Romania costretto alle dimissioni dal presidente e dal primo ministro rumeni*

*Aveva detto che l'Ucraina alla fine sarà costretta a cedere territori per un accordo di pace*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro della Difesa della Romania costretto alle dimissioni dal presidente e dal primo ministro rumeni*
> 
> _Aveva detto che l'Ucraina alla fine sarà costretta a cedere territori per un accordo di pace_



Aveva detto una semplice verità.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2022)

*ministro della Difesa israeliano ieri ha smentito le voci circolate giorni fa, ha detto al suo omologo ucraino che non verranno mandate armi a Kiev

Fox news*


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Ottobre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Senza nomignoli e kappe da social,mi spieghi perché secondo tè la Russia sta prendendo bastonate?
> Non perché non ne sarei contento, anzi,ma io ho esattamente la sensazione contraria..
> Io vedo una Europa nel baratro,una ucraina in fallimento con regioni occupate ..


Tralasciando Ruski e 'Ugraini', potremmo confrontare le mappe sull'invasione di Marzo con quelle di oggi. 
O semplicemente notare che l'economia degli orchi, ad oggi basata principalmente sull'energia, è in recessione. Recessione che noi non abbiamo, ma loro si, nonostante i prezzi di gas e petrolio alle stelle e non oso immaginare a che tipo recessione andranno in contro quando il gas si ristabilizzera.

Però se invece di questo ci vogliamo affidare ai blog Ruski e filoruski (quelli che parlavano di isteria dell'occidente' fino al 23 di febbraio) va bene, in questa discussione già si possono contare una decina di universi paralleli.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro della Difesa della Romania costretto alle dimissioni dal presidente e dal primo ministro rumeni
> 
> Aveva detto che l'Ucraina alla fine sarà costretta a cedere territori per un accordo di pace*



E' molto probabile, che finirà cosi.

Ma è inutile farsi il sangue amaro, l' Ucraina verrà supportata per tantissime ragioni, e cosi sarà fino a quando non si otterrà una "pace" realistica, la gente capisco cosa chiede, non pagare bollette alte, ma praticamente vuole semplicemente una RESA, cosa che secondo me non avverrà facilmente.

Comunque più passa il tempo, e più mi convinco che senza supporto agli ucraini, oggi staremmo già parlando della Russia che minaccia baltici o polacchi, magari mi sbaglio ed è fanta-geopolitica... ma non inizi una cosa del genere per il Donbass, dai.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando Ruski e 'Ugraini', potremmo confrontare le mappe sull'invasione di Marzo con quelle di oggi.
> O semplicemente notare che l'economia degli orchi, ad oggi basata principalmente sull'energia, è in recessione. Recessione che noi non abbiamo, ma loro si, nonostante i prezzi di gas e petrolio alle stelle e non oso immaginare a che tipo recessione andranno in contro quando il gas si ristabilizzera.
> 
> Però se invece di questo ci vogliamo affidare ai blog Ruski e filoruski (quelli che parlavano di isteria dell'occidente' fino al 23 di febbraio) va bene, in questa discussione già si possono contare una decina di universi paralleli.


recessione che noi non abbiamo ?
guarda che tutti quelli più coinvolti sono in crisi, ci siamo giocati la spinta post covid e PNRR sui mercati.
lo dice FMI che anche nel 2023 continuerà questa situazione di recessione e crescita fiacca nell'area euro


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando Ruski e 'Ugraini', potremmo confrontare le mappe sull'invasione di Marzo con quelle di oggi.
> O semplicemente notare che l'economia degli orchi, ad oggi basata principalmente sull'energia, è in recessione. Recessione che noi non abbiamo, ma loro si, nonostante i prezzi di gas e petrolio alle stelle e non oso immaginare a che tipo recessione andranno in contro quando il gas si ristabilizzera.
> 
> Però se invece di questo ci vogliamo affidare ai blog Ruski e filoruski (quelli che parlavano di isteria dell'occidente' fino al 23 di febbraio) va bene, in questa discussione già si possono contare una decina di universi paralleli.


Tu a che fonti ti affidi per dire ciò?
Non è ironia ma propio voglia capire..grazie


----------



## Devil man (24 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì appunto, alleanza però che gli permetterà di aggirare le sanzioni. In futuro, però, non è esclusa un'alleanza anche militare, se gli USA rimangono così duri contro Mosca.


Non credo proprio... Russia, Cina e India hanno già dei conflitti interni territoriali...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mentre il fallito genocida moscovita raglia le sue sciocchezze, un paio di informazioni che casualmente la stampa non sta riprendendo
> 
> - Gas sotto i 100 dollari al MWh ad Amsterdam, 6 mesi dopo l'ultima volta. Bastonare, bastonare, bastonare.
> - Per la prima volta (dati SNAM) dal 1974, l'italia non ha importato un singolo metro cubo di gas dalla Russia settimana scorsa.
> ...


Tutto quello che vuoi, ma guarda che non sarà gratis la cosa.
Da qui in avanti, anche tutto filasse liscio, noi spenderemo di più per l' energia.

Io sono assolutamente contro questa violenza gratuita da parte di Putin, massimo supporto per arginare subito questa sete di sangue che non si vedeva da un secolo in questa cosi enorme dimensione, ma non c'è da esultare a mio avviso.

Va presa la cosa per quello che è, senza far finta che non ci creerà comunque problemi anche nella migliore delle ipotesi.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio... Russia, Cina e India hanno già dei conflitti interni territoriali...


Non so l'India, ma Russia e Cina condividono l'astio verso gli USA. Funzionari del governo cinese hanno fatto dei post durissimi contro la Casa Bianca.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro della Difesa della Romania costretto alle dimissioni dal presidente e dal primo ministro rumeni
> 
> Aveva detto che l'Ucraina alla fine sarà costretta a cedere territori per un accordo di pace*


Che schifo…stiamo arrivando allo schifo più assoluto. Pensiero unico o nulla.
Poi uno deve pensare che è meglio che vengano rasi al suolo..


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, ma guarda che non sarà gratis la cosa.
> Da qui in avanti, anche tutto filasse liscio, noi spenderemo di più per l' energia.
> 
> Io sono assolutamente contro questa violenza gratuita da parte di Putin, massimo supporto per arginare subito questa sete di sangue che non si vedeva da un secolo in questa cosi enorme dimensione, ma non c'è da esultare a mio avviso.
> ...



Su questo non c'è dubbio, la Russia ha sempre venduto accuratamente sottoprezzo per monopolizzare il mercato europeo e avere una leva di ricatto.
Ma l'aumento dei prezzi non sarà quella catastrofe paventata perchè i russi semplicemente hanno dimostrato di non essere in grado di far seguire sul campo i fatti alle parole. 
Il ricatto del gas passava necessariamente per le fortune della guerra in Ucraina, lo dico dal day one.
Ma anche nell'ambiente moltissimi erano convinti che le cose non fossero collegate, devi vedere che giravolte sto vedendo dai miei "colleghi" in questi giorni.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> recessione che noi non abbiamo ?
> guarda che tutti quelli più coinvolti sono in crisi, ci siamo giocati la spinta post covid e PNRR sui mercati.
> lo dice FMI che anche nel 2023 continuerà questa situazione di recessione e crescita fiacca nell'area euro


Universi paralleli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando Ruski e 'Ugraini', potremmo confrontare le mappe sull'invasione di Marzo con quelle di oggi.
> O semplicemente notare che l'economia degli orchi, ad oggi basata principalmente sull'energia, è in recessione. *Recessione che noi non abbiamo, ma loro si*, nonostante i prezzi di gas e petrolio alle stelle e non oso immaginare a che tipo recessione andranno in contro quando il gas si ristabilizzera.
> 
> Però se invece di questo ci vogliamo affidare ai blog Ruski e filoruski (quelli che parlavano di isteria dell'occidente' fino al 23 di febbraio) va bene,* in questa discussione già si possono contare una decina di universi paralleli*.



Ma è compreso anche il tuo universo parallelo?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che schifo…stiamo arrivando allo schifo più assoluto. Pensiero unico o nulla.
> Poi uno deve pensare che è meglio che vengano rasi al suolo..



Ha detto quello che ormai - secondo me - pensano un po’ tutti ma è ancora vietato metterlo in chiaro.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello che ormai - secondo me - pensano un po’ tutti ma è ancora vietato metterlo in chiaro.


Appunto…ma è insopportabile sta cosa.


----------



## Devil man (24 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, ma guarda che non sarà gratis la cosa.
> Da qui in avanti, anche tutto filasse liscio, noi spenderemo di più per l' energia.
> 
> Io sono assolutamente contro questa violenza gratuita da parte di Putin, massimo supporto per arginare subito questa sete di sangue che non si vedeva da un secolo in questa cosi enorme dimensione, ma non c'è da esultare a mio avviso.
> ...


se tutto va bene questo febbraio inzio i lavori del 110 ( pratica durata quasi 2 anni ) fra pannelli solari, cappotto, batterie di accumulo e boiler con pannello solare l'inverno prossimo dovrei schivare sta sciagura delle bollette...

questo inverno mi sono organizzato con una stufa mobile a Gpl


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio, la Russia ha sempre venduto accuratamente sottoprezzo per monopolizzare il mercato europeo e avere una leva di ricatto.
> Ma l'aumento dei prezzi non sarà quella catastrofe paventata perchè i russi semplicemente hanno dimostrato di non essere in grado di far seguire sul campo i fatti alle parole.
> Il ricatto del gas passava necessariamente per le fortune della guerra in Ucraina, lo dico dal day one.
> Ma anche nell'ambiente moltissimi erano convinti che le cose non fossero collegate, devi vedere che giravolte sto vedendo dai miei "colleghi" in questi giorni.


Si si, ti ripeto.
Sono totalmente favorevole a fargliela "pagare", purtroppo non l' ho voluta io, ma la comprendo la dimensione del problema.

Non baratto di certo bollette più basse con il mondo attorno a me con questo rigurgito bellicoso da libri di storia.

Va benissimo, sono totalmente pronto, ma non andrà tutto bene, ecco.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto…ma è insopportabile sta cosa.



Nessun Governo delle Colonie vuole guai con i padroni.


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Ottobre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Tu a che fonti ti affidi per dire ciò?
> Non è ironia ma propio voglia capire..grazie


Se non ti fidi delle mappe dell'occidente', ci sono le mappe del canale russo Rybar, o di parecchi altri canali russi.
La ritirata da Kiev, Kharkiv e possibilmente anche (Kherson) sono documentate da ambo le parti.

Per quanto riguardo la dipendenza dei Russi da vendita di petrolio e gas, sono dati pubblici accessibili da anni a chiunque. Che il prezzo di gas e petrolio è aumentato lo si vede in bolletta o alla borsa. 

Io mi informarvo su Russia Today fino al 23 di febbraio. Purtroppo anni spesi a leggere informazione su carta igienica..


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mentre il fallito genocida moscovita raglia le sue sciocchezze, un paio di informazioni che casualmente la stampa non sta riprendendo
> 
> - Gas sotto i 100 dollari al MWh ad Amsterdam, 6 mesi dopo l'ultima volta. Bastonare, bastonare, bastonare.
> - Per la prima volta (dati SNAM) dal 1974, l'italia non ha importato un singolo metro cubo di gas dalla Russia settimana scorsa.
> ...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se tutto va bene questo febbraio inzio i lavori del 110 ( pratica durata quasi 2 anni ) fra pannelli solari, batterie di accumulo e boiler con pannello solare l'inverno prossimo dovrei schivare sta sciagura delle bollette...


Beh il futuro è quello, hai fatto bene

Tra 100 anni "ci rideranno dietro" per quanto ci costava economicamente ed ecologicamente bruciare metano e petrolio.

Cosi come ci fa tenerezza a noi oggi, a pensare quando per muoversi un paio di secoli fa si usava il calesse ( chi era fortunato)

Ma d' altronde ogni cosa ha il suo tempo.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello che ormai - secondo me - pensano un po’ tutti ma è ancora vietato metterlo in chiaro.


è un paese NATO, sarà stato richiamato da Washington


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è compreso anche il tuo universo parallelo?


No dai, sembri quasi pro-uGraino rispetto rispetto ad altri thread


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un paese NATO, sarà stato richiamato da Washington



Certo che è stato richiamato. Sono solo gli USA a decidere quello che è giusto o sbagliato.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mentre il fallito genocida moscovita raglia le sue sciocchezze, un paio di informazioni che casualmente la stampa non sta riprendendo
> 
> - Gas sotto i 100 dollari al MWh ad Amsterdam, 6 mesi dopo l'ultima volta. Bastonare, bastonare, bastonare.
> - Per la prima volta (dati SNAM) dal 1974, l'italia non ha importato un singolo metro cubo di gas dalla Russia settimana scorsa.
> ...


ok il prezzo e il fatto che siamo meglio di quello che vogliono farci credere ma sul gas il primo a sapere che non potrà a breve ( 3-5 anni ) essere cosi' sei proprio tu


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> ok il prezzo e il fatto che siamo meglio di quello che vogliono farci credere ma sul gas il primo a sapere che non potrà a breve ( 3-5 anni ) essere cosi' sei proprio tu



I prezzi del gas pre covid dobbiamo scordarceli a prescindere.
La Russia ha venduto gas sottoprezzo per decenni cercando di penetrare il piu possibile nel mercato europeo per avere una leva negoziale e di ricatto con noi. 
Ci siamo abituati troppo bene, praticamente il gas lo regalavano. 
Non sarà facile adattarsi, ma non sarà la tragedia che molti vanno paventando. 
Lo sarebbe stata se i russi avessero vinto in Ucraina, sicuramente.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Ottobre 2022)

Nel frattempo Israele si guarda bene dal mandare armi contro la Russia. L'unica cosa buona degli israeliti fatta negli ultimi 70anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Israele si guarda bene dal mandare armi contro la Russia. L'unica cosa buona degli israeliti fatta negli ultimi 70anni.



Gli israeliani stanno facendo covert operation di intelligence con gli ucraini, solo che la loro politica è sempre fare cose "dietro i paraventi" (vedi il fatto che non hanno mai pubblicamente ammesso di avere l'atomica) 
Il fatto che da qualche settimana le percentuali di abbattimento dei droni iraniani (che gli israeliani conoscono benissimo) siano drasticamente aumentate mi fa pensare che di armi gliene stiano passando eccome, soprattutto antiaeree, ma non lo dicono


----------



## Milanoide (24 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> - Gas sotto i 100 dollari al MWh ad Amsterdam, 6 mesi dopo l'ultima volta. Bastonare, bastonare, bastonare.


 Draghi 
È per questo che lo ho proposto come plenipotenziario alla UE.
Per finire il lavoro


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2022)

Zlavia lucraina


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Se non ti fidi delle mappe dell'occidente', ci sono le mappe del canale russo Rybar, o di parecchi altri canali russi.
> La ritirata da Kiev, Kharkiv e possibilmente anche (Kherson) sono documentate da ambo le parti.
> 
> Per quanto riguardo la dipendenza dei Russi da vendita di petrolio e gas, sono dati pubblici accessibili da anni a chiunque. Che il prezzo di gas e petrolio è aumentato lo si vede in bolletta o alla borsa.
> ...


Prendendo x buono e verità assoluta questo,vuol dire che quello che si stà facendo dalla parte occidentale va bene..
Armi infinite da inviare,soldi ogni mese per pagare le spese ucraine,etc etc.
Avanti così perché stiamo vincendo?
A stò punto avrei preferito una chiamata alle armi per respingere il mostro russo che questa strategia di far affondare l'economia europea aspettando che affondi prima quella russa..
Perché stiamo letteralmente affondando.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli israeliani stanno facendo covert operation di intelligence con gli ucraini, solo che la loro politica è sempre fare cose "dietro i paraventi" (vedi il fatto che non hanno mai pubblicamente ammesso di avere l'atomica)
> Il fatto che da qualche settimana le percentuali di abbattimento dei droni iraniani (che gli israeliani conoscono benissimo) siano drasticamente aumentate mi fa pensare che di armi gliene stiano passando eccome, soprattutto antiaeree, ma non lo dicono


no, perchè Zelensky si è appena collegato con il suo ologramma rammaricandosi del mancato apporto israeliano.
ha provato pure a sventolare lo spauracchio nucleare iraniano dicendo che la Russia in cambio aiuterebbe a sviluppare il programma iraniano di arricchimento di uranio

in Israele stanno avendo il record di elezioni nazionali politiche ravvicinate, lo spenderebbero volentieri dinanzi l'opinione pubblica di questi tempi dove va di moda dire che il mondo libero ferma l'imperialismo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Usa: Non entreremo in guerra con la Russia.​


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Usa: Non entreremo in guerra con la Russia.​



Le testate nucleari fanno molti danni, meglio inkulare le proprie colonie facendogli fare il lavoro sporco e facendo finta di esserne il sommo capo morale e spirituale.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le testate nucleari fanno molti danni, meglio inkulare le proprie colonie facendogli fare il lavoro sporco e facendo finta di esserne il sommo capo morale e spirituale.



Vero. Loro possono far passare per beneficenza qualsiasi nefandezza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Usa: Non entreremo in guerra con la Russia.​



"Non entreremo in guerra con la Russia" non significa "Non ci sarà una guerra con la Russia", le parole non sono mai usate a caso.
Stante che è ovviamente uno scenario molto improbabile, Biden semplicemente sottolinea quel che già sappiamo; non saranno gli USA ad attaccare i russi in casa loro, ma interverranno solo se attaccati o (probabilmente) qualora si inizi a fare uso di WMD in Ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *"Non entreremo in guerra con la Russia" non significa "Non ci sarà una guerra con la Russia",* le parole non sono mai usate a caso.
> Stante che è ovviamente uno scenario molto improbabile, Biden semplicemente sottolinea quel che già sappiamo; non saranno gli USA ad attaccare i russi in casa loro, ma interverranno solo se attaccati o (probabilmente) qualora si inizi a fare uso di WMD in Ucraina



Per me sono solo parole ipocrite. Gli USA sono di fatto in guerra con la Russia ed hanno trascinato anche le loro colonie.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Ottobre 2022)

Gli ucraini hanno attaccato sebastopoli con i droni. 4 navi distrutte. Sospeso accordo sul grano che usciva da Odessa, torna il blocco navale della Russia.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini hanno attaccato sebastopoli con i droni. 4 navi distrutte. Sospeso accordo sul grano che usciva da Odessa, torna il blocco navale della Russia.


Con l'aiuto dei britannici tra l'altro. Quest' altri mi stanno pure rompendo il c...


----------



## JDT (29 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini hanno attaccato sebastopoli con i droni. 4 navi distrutte. Sospeso accordo sul grano che usciva da Odessa, torna il blocco navale della Russia.


Prevedibile, usare materie prime per provare a mitigare le batoste. Se si è andati allin col gas, pensa col grano..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con l'aiuto dei britannici tra l'altro. Quest' altri mi stanno pure rompendo il c...



Poi se i russi dovessero rispondere con un missile poseidon su Odessa, allora tutti a piangere e a richiedere altri miliardi di armi o interventi di altro tipo. Il primo sarà la ballerina cocainomane


----------



## ROQ (29 Ottobre 2022)

avete presente il video di Tucker Carlson dove dice "chi è questo pagliaccio che ci chiede la lista della spesa per natale? ?" ecco


----------



## Swaitak (29 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini hanno attaccato sebastopoli con i droni. 4 navi distrutte. Sospeso accordo sul grano che usciva da Odessa, torna il blocco navale della Russia.


con una bella scorpacciata di democrazia, possiamo tranquillamente rinunciare a pasta , pizza e piadine del Kebab


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini hanno attaccato sebastopoli con i droni. 4 navi distrutte. Sospeso accordo sul grano che usciva da Odessa, torna il blocco navale della Russia.



Complimenti a tutti.


----------



## vota DC (29 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini hanno attaccato sebastopoli con i droni. 4 navi distrutte. Sospeso accordo sul grano che usciva da Odessa, torna il blocco navale della Russia.


Dal momento che hanno restituito l'isola dei serpenti agli ucraini (che hanno impiegato due settimane per metterci una bandierina) gli ucraini non possono semplicemente navigare rimanendo in acque romene fino a giungere allo stretto che è controllato dalla Turchia?
O non possono usare qualche treno e delegare tutto ai romeni che già ora gli europei li aiutano pure ad allacciarsi le scarpe quindi non capisco perché dovrebbero fare da soli l'esportazione di grano.


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2022)

*ministro Difesa russo:

"80.000 mobilitati hanno terminato l'addestramento e sono partiti per l'Ucraina

L'attacco ai gasdotti Nord Stream è stato effettuato da personale della Marina britannica.


Reuters*


----------



## JDT (30 Ottobre 2022)

Si parla di 150 miglia nautiche di distanza tra i corridoi del grano e le navi colpite, io non me ne intendo.. ma sembra piuttosto lontano per usarlo come pretesto


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Si parla di 150 miglia nautiche di distanza tra i corridoi del grano e le navi colpite, io non me ne intendo.. ma sembra piuttosto lontano per usarlo come pretesto



Ma sul serio?

Sei andato pure a controllare che forse i russi per una volta non stessero trollando?
Ma ancora qui stiamo ?!!


----------



## JDT (30 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio?
> 
> Sei andato pure a controllare che forse i russi per una volta non stessero trollando?
> Ma ancora qui stiamo ?!!


Se leggi i messaggi precedenti, stiamo alla denazificazione del donbass, perciò si, quando ho tempo mi suona doveroso mettere in chiaro determinati "dettagli", giusto per completezza d'informazione.


----------



## Riccardo88 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Non so se è stato già scritto, ma la Russia all'ONU ha accusato gli ucraini di usare zanzare biologiche contro di loro (in precedenza avevano anche parlato dei piccioni da combattimento che però sono stati 'intercettati'). 

La mitica Russia ha inoltre indetto un'altra riunione urgente dell'ONU per via degli attacchi alla flotta russa, perché secondo loro la flotta russa stava solo proteggendo le navi di grano ucraine (eh sì, povere vittime), quindi l'accordo sul grano salta.

E pochi giorni fa', l'ambasciata russa ha pubblicato foto delle presunte 'bombe sporche' in preparazione a Kiev. La Slovenia ha commentato che le foto sono di siti di smaltimento Sloveni, e che ciò che viene mostrato sono vecchi rilevatori di fumo industriali.

Oltre alle commedie di sopra, ho visto dei servizi tradotti delle TV pubbliche russe. Ammetteno che bombardare le centrali energetiche è solo un atto contro la popolazione civile.. ecco, da stato terrorista, anche se i terroristi per loro sono gli ucraini, che attaccano le povere navi da guerra russe.

Ri-benvenuti nel russian multiverse.


----------



## Riccardo88 (30 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Si parla di 150 miglia nautiche di distanza tra i corridoi del grano e le navi colpite, io non me ne intendo.. ma sembra piuttosto lontano per usarlo come pretesto


È un pretesto per foraggiare la propaganda interna (molti Ruski credono ancora ai laboratori segreto sotto Azovstaval e ai soldati ucraini modificati geneticamente dai Lab americani), crederanno pure a questa.

L'altro giorno il giornale più importante in Russia parlava di 'desatanizzare l'Ucraina' e di 'guerra santa'


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> È un pretesto per foraggiare la propaganda interna (molti Ruski credono ancora ai laboratori segreto sotto Azovstaval e ai soldati ucraini modificati geneticamente dai Lab americani), crederanno pure a questa.
> 
> L'altro giorno il giornale più importante in Russia parlava di 'desatanizzare l'Ucraina' e di 'guerra santa'




Ahahahahah vero!

Me l' ero scordato, pareva dovessero esserci gli elefanti con le ali sotto Azovstal


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi nel nuovo libro di Bruno Vespa: Per far trattare Zelensk, stop alle armi e miliardi per la ricostruzione. Se a un certo punto l’Ucraina capisse di non poter più contare sulle armi e sugli aiuti e se, invece, l’Occidente promettesse di fornirle centinaia di miliardi di dollari per la ricostruzione delle sue città devastate dalla guerra, Zelensky, forse, potrebbe accettare di sedersi al tavolo per una trattativa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi nel nuovo libro di Bruno Vespa: Per far trattare Zelensk, stop alle armi e miliardi per la ricostruzione. Se a un certo punto l’Ucraina capisse di non poter più contare sulle armi e sugli aiuti e se, invece, l’Occidente promettesse di fornirle centinaia di miliardi di dollari per la ricostruzione delle sue città devastate dalla guerra, Zelensky, forse, potrebbe accettare di sedersi al tavolo per una trattativa.



Bello così, ricevere miliardi a fondo perduto da altri stati che nulla hanno a che fare con questa guerra.
Diventerà l'unica e sola nazione a ricevere il RdC in formato MAXI


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2022)

Bravi gli ucraini, dovevano dargliene il doppio 
Comunque complimenti ai russi che anche a sto giro si sono fatti bastonare (ammettendo che non sia un false flag)


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bello così, ricevere miliardi a fondo perduto da altri stati che nulla hanno a che fare con questa guerra.
> Diventerà l'unica e sola nazione a ricevere il RdC in formato MAXI



È la proposta del tuo amico Silvio


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Draghi
> È per questo che lo ho proposto come plenipotenziario alla UE.
> *Per finire il lavoro*


  

sporco aggiungerei...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È la proposta del tuo amico Silvio



Fortuna che il cocainomane zelesky è così stupido da non accettare un accordo del genere per poi beccarsi una bella bomba sopra la capa  
O meglio, sopra la testa degli ucraini, tanto, a lui che gli frega.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fortuna che il cocainomane zelesky è così stupido da non accettare un accordo del genere per poi beccarsi una bella bomba sopra la capa
> O meglio, sopra la testa degli ucraini, tanto, a lui che gli frega.



Silvio ha proposto quello che gli ha chiesto Putin


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fortuna che il cocainomane zelesky è così stupido da non accettare un accordo del genere per poi beccarsi una bella bomba sopra la capa
> O meglio, sopra la testa degli ucraini, tanto, a lui che gli frega.


Finché gli regalano la bamba fa tutto ciò che dice il padrone


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finché gli _*regalano*_ la bamba fa tutto ciò che dice il padrone



Gli USA non regalano niente a nessuno. Quando Zelensky sarà ritenuto inutile verrà sostituito.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA non regalano niente a nessuno. Quando Zelensky sarà ritenuto inutile verrà sostituito.


Hai ragione... Finché noi fessi gli paghiamo la bamba....


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

*pioggia di missili oggi su centrali in varie città ucraine
80% di Kiev senza acqua potabile*


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Stampa USA rivela:*

*"Biden ha perso la pazienza nell'ultima telefonata con Zelensky all'ennesima richiesta di armi più potenti"*


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stampa USA rivela:
> 
> "Biden ha perso la pazienza nell'ultima telefonata con Zelensky all'ennesima richiesta di armi più potenti"*



Ma basta con sto Zelensky. Cosa vuole l’atomica?


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto Zelensky. Cosa vuole l’atomica?


sono conferme del fatto che gli Stati Uniti non condividono l'attacco degli ucraini verso la Crimea che fino ad oggi in otto anni nessuno ha mai toccato


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stampa USA rivela:
> 
> "Biden ha perso la pazienza nell'ultima telefonata con Zelensky all'ennesima richiesta di armi più potenti"*


al tg mi pare di aver sentito che lo avesse ammonito gia a giugno


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono conferme del fatto che gli Stati Uniti non condividono l'attacco degli ucraini verso la Crimea che fino ad oggi in otto anni nessuno ha mai toccato



Gli USA sono gli unici che possono far finire la guerra perciò si decidessero a negoziare con Putin.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto Zelensky. Cosa vuole l’atomica?


pensare che una volta c'erano veramente e tante come residuo sovietico...chissà cosa avrebbe fatto con le bombe atomiche questo


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensare che una volta c'erano veramente e tante come residuo sovietico...chissà cosa avrebbe fatto con le bombe atomiche questo



Ha già fatto troppi danni. Non possiamo rischiare tutti per le sue pretese. Deve fermarsi o essere fermato.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha già fatto troppi danni. Non possiamo rischiare tutti per le sue pretese. Deve fermarsi o essere fermato.


Qui molti di noi lo dicevano da Marzo... ma no eravamo / siamo pro-putin..fascisti etcc...
Speriamo che Biden si sia davvero incazzato ( e non cambi idea già domattina) e si inizi a parlare di negoziati... quante vite ancora devono essere sacrificate ?
Poi se davvero vogliono sistemare mad Vlad... credo che lo possano fare anche senza foraggiare la guerra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stampa USA rivela:
> 
> "Biden ha perso la pazienza nell'ultima telefonata con Zelensky all'ennesima richiesta di armi più potenti"*


Sarebbe pure ora, che lo tolgano di mezzo come san fare solo loro


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Qui molti di noi lo dicevano da Marzo... ma no eravamo / siamo pro-putin..fascisti etcc...
> Speriamo che Biden si sia davvero incazzato ( e non cambi idea già domattina) e si inizi a parlare di negoziati... quante vite ancora devono essere sacrificate ?
> Poi se davvero vogliono sistemare mad Vlad... credo che lo possano fare anche senza foraggiare la guerra.



A me non frega nulla di Biden, Zelensky e Putin. Mi interessa che l’Italia non paghi scelte scellerate di altri.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me non frega nulla di Biden, Zelensky e Putin. Mi interessa che l’Italia non paghi scelte scellerate di altri.


Appunto. Ma se l'Italia deve essere allineata al pensiero unico presente da febbraio sul tema.. continuerà a pagare. 
Vediamo che succederà !


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Ma se l'Italia deve essere allineata al pensiero unico presente da febbraio sul tema.. continuerà a pagare.
> Vediamo che succederà !



A me pare che pure molti di quelli che erano i più strenui sostenitori di Zelensky abbiamo compreso quali sono le vere parti in causa. Non tutti però ammettono le responsabilità degli USA nell’alimentare tensioni ovunque.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare che pure molti di quelli che erano i più strenui sostenitori di Zelensky abbiamo compreso quali sono le vere parti in causa. Non tutti però ammettono le responsabilità degli USA nell’alimentare tensioni ovunque.


D'accordo con te.. esperti di geopolitica italiani e non... mettevano in evidenza il rischio da anni.. illuminante questo video di Limes- Dario Fabbri (piccolo dettaglio... video di MARZO 2021)


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare che pure molti di quelli che erano i più strenui sostenitori di Zelensky abbiamo compreso quali sono le vere parti in causa. Non tutti però ammettono le responsabilità degli USA nell’alimentare tensioni ovunque.


Non per giustificare quanto fatto da Putin.. ma mi chiedo... è stato mai fatto vedere nel mainstream questo servizio del The Guardian (non un pericoloso quotidiano).. 
Per me agghiacciante


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te.. esperti di geopolitica italiani e non... mettevano in evidenza il rischio da anni.. illuminante questo video di Limes- Dario Fabbri (piccolo dettaglio... video di MARZO 2021)



Conoscevo il video. Grazie comunque per averlo riproposto.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensare che una volta c'erano veramente e tante come residuo sovietico...chissà cosa avrebbe fatto con le bombe atomiche questo


Questo babbeo avrebbe fatto scoppiare una guerra nucleare e ci avrebbe estinto tutti.
Ha rotto le balle adesso, spero venga mollato da tutti


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Non per giustificare quanto fatto da Putin.. ma mi chiedo... è stato mai fatto vedere nel mainstream questo servizio del The Guardian (non un pericoloso quotidiano)..
> Per me agghiacciante



Putin è senza dubbio un dittatore sanguinario ma l’Ucraina non è quel paradiso della democrazia e dei diritti che vogliono far credere.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensare che una volta c'erano veramente e tante come residuo sovietico...chissà cosa avrebbe fatto con le bombe atomiche questo



Nulla, non ci sarebbe stata alcuna guerra.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

*aziendale principale di manutenzione energetica ucraina su twitter*

*"Abbiamo terminato il materiale per le riparazioni"*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *aziendale principale di manutenzione energetica ucraina su twitter
> 
> "Abbiamo terminato il materiale per le riparazioni"*



Quindi?


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

*Daily Mail:

"I russi hanno in mano dei messaggi mandati da Truss a Blinken dopo l'esplosione ai gasdotti Nord Stream in cui esprime soddisfazione esultando per la missione compiuta"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Daily Mail:
> 
> "I russi hanno in mano dei messaggi mandati da Truss a Blinken dopo l'esplosione ai gasdotti Nord Stream in cui esprime soddisfazione"*



E se fossero "confermati" come la mettiamo?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Daily Mail:
> 
> "I russi hanno in mano dei messaggi mandati da Truss a Blinken dopo l'esplosione ai gasdotti Nord Stream in cui esprime soddisfazione"*



Brava la Truss. In 40 giorni ha fatto più danni dell’ alcolizzato.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E se fossero "confermati" come la mettiamo?



Come sempre…


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

*Ucraina ha terminato le munizioni per i carri armati tedeschi, le produce la Svizzera ma non possono essere vendute perchè la legge non lo permette essendo l'Ucraina un paese in guerra


Frankfurter Allgemeine*


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

*I dati dell'export di grano ucraino da agosto a ottobre dopo l'accordo internazionale

2/3 delle navi sono finite ai paesi occidentali*

Spagna - 1,80 milioni di tonnellate (19%)
Turchia – 1,29 (14%)
_* I*_talia – 0,86 (9%)
Cina - 0,84 (9%)
Paesi Bassi - 0,55 (6%)
Egitto – 0,42 (5%)
Bangladesh – 0,27 (3%)
Romania - 0,25 (3%)
Israele - 0,24 (3%)
Germania – 0,22 (2%)
Altri paesi - 2,59 (28%)


*in generale ai paesi poveri il 13%*


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

ecco perchè la propaganda martellante sul grano, in realtà doveva finire ai paesi occidentali...
sembrava strano che improvvisamente fossero interessati ad aiutare i paesi poveri

Putin procura le carestie ahahah
quante cazzate che sparano

ci sono centinaia di migliaia di tonnellate di fertilizzanti russi in Lettonia, Olanda, Estonia, Belgio bloccati dalle sanzioni sull'export
i russi sono arrivati a dire che sono disposti a darli gratuitamente ai paesi poveri, invece i "buoni" li tengono fermi da mesi


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

*CNN:*

*"Iran si appresta a mandare altri 1.000 armamenti alla Russia, in particolare missili a medio raggio e droni kamikaze"*


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Brava la Truss. In 40 giorni ha fatto più danni dell’ alcolizzato.


potrebbe persino essersi dimessa per questo e coprire questo scandalo, sarebbe anche più credibile come motivazioni rispetto alle dimissioni dopo la tassazione abbassata ai ricchi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Medvedev: pronti a usare il nucleare per le regioni annesse.


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi?


in serata la risposta

*commissario europeo all'Energia, l'estone Kadri Simson:*

*"Oltre il 30% dell'infrastruttura energetica in Ucraina (Zelensky ha detto il 40%, ndr) è stata colpita dagli attacchi mirati della Russia e per riparare o sostituire l'Ucraina ha bisogno di strumenti specifici*
*Assicurando al presidente Zelensky che stiamo contattando i partner per aiutare con il supporto dedicato necessario"*


vi ricordate la pubblicità di Giobbe Covatta per AMREF ?

"Basta poco che c'è vo' ?"


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in serata la risposta
> 
> *commissario europeo all'Energia, l'estone Kadri Simson:*
> 
> ...



Zelensky può sempre chiamare il numero verde dell’Enel


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Daily Mail:
> 
> "I russi hanno in mano dei messaggi mandati da Truss a Blinken dopo l'esplosione ai gasdotti Nord Stream in cui esprime soddisfazione esultando per la missione compiuta"*



Sarà una fake, tanto non si può credere più a niente.

Comunque aspetto ancora Anonymous, che doveva stroncare l'economia russa azzerando qualsiasi capacità di comunicazione. Anzi, secondo taluni, dovevano riuscire a far azionare i missili russi per poi farli ricascare sul Cremlino.

Detto questo, con 'sta guerra stiamo assistendo ad una pagliacciata vergognosa.

Credo che sia stato toccato il fondo nella storia dell'umanità. Dopo sanità, scienza e guerra trasformati in disgustosi teatrini, non so cosa altro rimane.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2022)

Secondo il NYT tra Trump e Putin ci sarebbe stato un “accordo” in compagna elettorale per l’invasione dell’Ucraina. Il presidente russo avrebbe offerto a Trump, in cambio del suo avallo all’«operazione militare speciale», il supporto degli hacker di Mosca nella sua campagna elettorale del 2016, che in effetti Trump vinse.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky può sempre chiamare il numero verde dell’Enel



Eh beh, quando terminerà la musichetta d'attesa e sarà così possibile parlare con un operatore saranno già passati minimo 1-2 anni


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh, quando terminerà la musichetta d'attesa e _*sarà così possibile parlare con un operatore*_ saranno già passati minimo 1-2 anni



No, poi cade la linea


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

durante una guerra con milioni di sfollati ed espatriati leggete che dice il ministro degli Esteri...

*"Penso che, probabilmente, il tasso di natalità in Ucraina aumenterà a causa di questi blackout perché le persone devono stare a casa al buio. 
Quindi, questo è il momento migliore per fare l'amore e godersi la vita.*
*E parlo sul serio"


Adnkronos*


e parla sul serio...


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

*Consiglio di Sicurezza ONU boccia la proposta di indagare sui presunti laboratori con armi biologiche in Ucraina*

*Russia e Cina a favore mentre Stati Uniti, Francia e Regno contro*


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

*Zelensky:*

*"Parteciperò al G20 in Indonesia solo se non ci sarà Putin

Mancano pochi giorni, vedremo"*


*Ansa*


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky:*
> 
> *"Parteciperò al G20 in Indonesia solo se non ci sarà Putin
> 
> ...


Spero tanto che gli arrivi il carico di bamba, se partecipa zelecoso siam fottuti per le prossime 3 generazioni


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

*sondaggio SWG sugli italiani nei confronti dell'Ucraina:*

*- si deve trovare un accordo anche a costo di cedere territorio ucraino ---> 46%

- non si devono fare concessioni, nonostante le conseguenze energetiche ---> 36%*

*- non so ---> 18%*


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

*Messaggio bomba di Erdogan che sta facendo il giro del mondo:

"Scholtz ha da poco cambiato posizione su Putin, ora è pronto a trovare un accordo"*


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

*l'Algeria a giorni firmerà un contratto con la Russia tra i 12 e i 17 miliardi di dollari per acquisto di armamenti.
In particolare sottomarini e sistemi anti aerei prodotti dai russi
il budget per la difesa algerina sale da 10 a 23 miliardi di dollari


Atalayar*


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2022)

*come riportato sul sito ufficiale di Nord Stream, ieri si è conclusa la prima parte di indagini sul fondo del mare per il gasdotto 1 nella zona economica svedese*
*
Trovati crateri prodotti in modo artificiale di profondità tra 3 e 5 metri distanti 248 metri tra loro.
*
*Il tubo è distrutto e i frammenti sparsi per 250 metri attorno*


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Messaggio bomba di Erdogan che sta facendo il giro del mondo:
> 
> "Scholtz ha da poco cambiato posizione su Putin, ora è pronto a trovare un accordo"*


No non é vero, la Russia é in default da marzo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Consiglio di Sicurezza ONU boccia la proposta di indagare sui presunti laboratori con armi biologiche in Ucraina
> 
> Russia e Cina a favore mentre Stati Uniti, Francia e Regno contro*


Chissà perché!? 
Poi tutti stati con delle colonie..
quindi tutto il contrario di rassicurante!
visto i loro modi.. insomma non ispirano fiducia incondizionata


----------



## Sam (4 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *l'Algeria a giorni firmerà un contratto con la Russia tra i 12 e i 17 miliardi di dollari per acquisto di armamenti.
> In particolare sottomarini e sistemi anti aerei prodotti dai russi
> il budget per la difesa algerina sale da 10 a 23 miliardi di dollari
> 
> ...


No, ma l'Algeria sarà la salvezza che ci renderà indipendenti dal gas russo, eh.
L'ho letto sull'account twitter di competentissimi analisti di guerra che recuperano le informazioni direttamente dalla Casa Bianca.

E meno male che erano gli altri a non capirne di geopolitica...

Ci fosse stato Sgarbi vi avrebbe urlato "capre!" per tutto il tempo.


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

*1.300 satelliti di Musk in Ucraina non funzionano più per mancato finanziamento*
*
*
*CNN*


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

*ministro presidente della Sassonia al convegno CDU di Lipsia parla delle future relazioni con la Russia:*

*"Quando si parla di guerra e pace, deve essere possibile discutere apertamente e onestamente le diverse opinioni
La Russia è una realtà, è un nostro vicino in Europa e non un Paese a 6.000 chilometri di distanza, come accade per l'America
Se una guerra di aggressione *_*fosse un buon motivo per dire 'Mai più', allora quel motivo si sarebbe dovuto usare prima di tutti per la Germania"


Bild*_


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro presidente della Sassonia al convegno CDU di Lipsia parla delle future relazioni con la Russia:*
> 
> *"Quando si parla di guerra e pace, deve essere possibile discutere apertamente e onestamente le diverse opinioni
> La Russia è una realtà, è un nostro vicino in Europa e non un Paese a 6.000 chilometri di distanza, come accade per l'America
> ...


Game set e match..con buona pace dei lucrainomani…


----------

